# Need Help Red Eye Tree Frog Set up??



## Amber_lv5 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok here is the problem...

My little sister has had 2 red eye tree frogs for the past couple years they seem to be doing great however they are having a very hard time with the cage always dirty and just gross. they have changed a few things putting soil in the bottom with moss over the top and also the dreaded fake water fall which is useless and just houses the crickets lol.

I suggested to them that they make the set up where it's a little eco system cleans itself with plants etc.

What i need help with is pics or ideas to make this work. Also the best type of plants for them.

They are currently in an exoterra glass cage the one where the front 2 doors open really nice and pretty big.

please help give me ideas on how to make the vivarium really nice and a good place for them. 

Would like some type of water feature in it
__________________


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

This might be a better forum to get help from. http://www.amphibianforum.com/ They have a lot of good information on that forum for many types of tree frogs and such.
http://www.amphibianforum.com/ 
Candy


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

You can use the basic ideas from any of the dart frog vivaria on this forum, but adjust your plant choice to suit your RETFs. You want to use sturdy plants with large, broad leaves that can support their weight, more delicate plants will be trampled to death.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

talkto.thefrog.org is a good forum for tree frogs
Dont forget this is a dart frog forum


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

Three really hardy plants would be cane begonia, syngonium, and pothos. All of these will grow crazy and take over, as well as be able to take the stress of a larger frog. The biggest issue that I have encounters is the overshadowing, so pruning is a must with these plants.

As for a water fall; the best way will be a false wall, with the pump behind; this could be done with cork bark, or maybe the concrete rock method. I have done this with RETF before and the only issue is that the water is always heavy with tannins.

Probably what I would do, would be to put in several branchy pieces of wood, and then put in one or two of the previously mentioned plants, none of them need much soil, so you could put in a false bottom with a pond/stream/waterfall.


----------



## Amber_lv5 (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks for your responced, i was reffered here from my chameleon forum lol.

Wekk i was thinking of doing the clay pellets and the a layer of soil and then a layer of moss for the ground.

Also for the water area was going to do a pebble bottom instead of the clay and sperate the land and water with some larger rocks or wood pieces. Build up an area with rocks and place the pump behind it as a water fall.

I am curious though would the water stay clean or would it need to be changed? see she is having problems with little knats right now we are trying to get rid of that.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

My experience is that you will need to change the water occasionally, but if you filter it through a canister filter it will need to be changed less frequently. Most of these folks mist their tanks frequently and then drain off the excess which keeps it fresher. I just syphon the gallon or so out of the false bottom and refill it every two or three weeks. I have a turtle filter in my firebelly toad tank. I change it every month or so. That one has about 2 gallons of water.


----------



## killerfrogss (Jan 7, 2009)

like was said earlier set it up like a dartfrog tank. just change the plant selection.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

killerfrogss said:


> like was said earlier set it up like a dartfrog tank. just change the plant selection.


And add a water dish. These guys like to soak themselves at night.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is my 55 gallon that I just finished setting up. It will eventually house a group of red eyed tree frogs. I still need more plants but the ones I have in there so far are starting to establish. The current plants are all from local sources (Lowes, Home Depot, and Kroger), so they should be easy for you and your sister to get as well. Basically you want plants that will provide large leaves and be able to stand the weight of the frogs. If needed I can get a list of the plants in the viv.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/36339-my-second-try-picture-heavy.html


----------

